# Texturen auf Strichmännchen



## real8 (18. Aug 2009)

Hi!
ich würde gern einen 2D Dummy, also eigentlich ein Strichmännchen, mit Texturen überziehen. Wichtig ist, dass sich die Texturen an verschieden große Dummies anpassen können. Das ganze sollte in etwa so aussehen: Canyon | Perfect Position System 
Leider hab ich zurzeit überhaupt keinen Ansatz wie ich sowas realisieren könnte. Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## 0x7F800000 (18. Aug 2009)

Worum geht's überhaupt, mit was arbeitest du denn ungefähr? ???:L


----------



## real8 (18. Aug 2009)

Ich setze meinen Dummy wie bei dem Link auf ein Fahrrad. Die Knöchel-, Knie-, Hüft-, Schulter-, Ellbogen und Kopfposition rechne ich mir aus. Die Koordinaten verbinde ich dann einfach mit drawline. Würde halb gerne statt den Strichen eine realistischere Form zeichnen bzw. Texturen stattdessen einsetzen.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (18. Aug 2009)

real8 hat gesagt.:


> Ich setze meinen Dummy wie bei dem Link auf ein Fahrrad. Die Knöchel-, Knie-, Hüft-, Schulter-, Ellbogen und Kopfposition rechne ich mir aus.


Jaa... Knöchel... Ich meinte eher, ob du Java2D, JOGL, Java3D oder sonswas einsetzst.


> Die Koordinaten verbinde ich dann einfach mit drawline.


Also Java2D.


> Würde halb gerne statt den Strichen eine realistischere Form zeichnen bzw. Texturen stattdessen einsetzen.


Auch Java2D bietet gewisse unterstützung für texturen, allerdings scheint es mir grad so, als könnte man da nur kleine Recheckige texturen aneinander kacheln. Also etwa das, was einfache Malprogramme können. Siehe dazu TexturePaint. Im Fall eines strichmännchens wäre es imho angebrachter, die einzelnen Körperteile in transparenten PNG's abzuspeichern, und einfach nur als Ganzes richtig rum gedreht und gestreckt mit AffineTransform hinzumalen. Oder du greifst auf etwas komplexere Sachen wie JOGL zurück, und bastels dieses Strichmännchen als plattes Modell aus texturierten Dreiecken. Wäre hier imho etwas overkill.


----------



## real8 (20. Aug 2009)

Danke für die Tipps! Hat mich auf den richtigen Weg gebracht


----------



## Steev (20. Aug 2009)

Falls es dir noch hilft:

Ich habe einfach Bitmaps gezeichnet, die ich per AffineTransform an die entsprechenden Positionen transliert bzw. rotiert habe. Jedes Körperteil habe ich dann als einzelnes Objekt mit zwei Ankerpunkten verwaltet. Der eine Ankerpunkt war der Rotationspunkt des Objektes, der andere Ankerpunkt war der Rotationspunkt des Objektes, das mit dem Objekt verbunden wurde. Dann musste ich nur noch die Position aller verbundenen Objekte aktualisieren, wenn ein übergeordnetes Objekte gedreht oder verschoben wurde.

Das nur mal als Ansatz. Falls du dir einen anderen Ansatz ausgedacht hast, dann ist das natürlich auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Mich würde dann nur mal interessieren, wie du es dann tatsächlich realisiert hast.

Gruß
Steev


----------



## real8 (24. Aug 2009)

Mein Ansatz ist ziemlich ähnlich, nur möchte ich statt Bitmaps das ganze mit Polygone versuchen. Mal schaun obs klappt...


----------



## 0x7F800000 (24. Aug 2009)

real8 hat gesagt.:


> Mein Ansatz ist ziemlich ähnlich, nur möchte ich statt Bitmaps das ganze mit Polygone versuchen. Mal schaun obs klappt...


Nja... hat den gewaltigen nachteil, dass du bitmaps auf jedem drecksrechner mit paint editieren kannst, während du für polygone schon ein eigenes modell-format und einen editor brauchst  imho totaler overkill. Mach da Bilder rein und gut ist. Musst die ja auch nicht als speicherfressendes bmp abspecihern...


----------



## real8 (24. Aug 2009)

Hab ein Matlab Programm, das mir Bilder in Polygone umwandet und die Koordinaten zur Verfügung stellt. Dadurch ist es gar nicht mal so aufwendig. Aber Danke für den Tip!


----------



## 0x7F800000 (24. Aug 2009)

Na gut, da du ja schon sowas wie einen editor hast... why not^^
Hauptsache du tippst solchen Blödsinn nicht per Hand rein


----------



## real8 (25. Aug 2009)

na na, dass mach ich ned...möcht ja nicht verrückt werden


----------

